
Nasa briefly updates status of Crew Dragon anomaly, SpaceX test schedule - rbanffy
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/05/nasa-briefly-crew-dragon-anomaly-spacex-schedule/
======
mr_overalls
What has happened to straightforward language for a public audience?

By my count, there are 23 uses of the word "anomaly" in this article. And zero
mentions of an "explosion" \- which is obviously what fucking happened.

